# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  با9800منطقه دو تجربی شیمی بخونم اشتباهه؟

## fateme12

سلام من در زیرگروه 1شدم10700 در زیرگروه2شدم8900(توی منطقه دو) و دخترهستم پیراهای شهرخودمو میارم اما خیلی دلم میخواد از شهر خودم(کرمان) برم و توی تهران درس بخونم به نظرتون اگه شیمی محض و کاربردی رو توی یکی از دانشگاههای تهران مثه خواجه نصیر بخونم ارزش داره؟ و سوال دیگه اینه که چون پیراهای تهران قبول نمیشم آیا برای پرستاری ارتش با تراز8400شانس دارم؟

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> سلام من در زیرگروه 1شدم10700 در زیرگروه2شدم8900(توی منطقه دو) و دخترهستم پیراهای شهرخودمو میارم اما خیلی دلم میخواد از شهر خودم(کرمان) برم و توی تهران درس بخونم به نظرتون اگه شیمی محض و کاربردی رو توی یکی از دانشگاههای تهران مثه خواجه نصیر بخونم ارزش داره؟ و سوال دیگه اینه که چون پیراهای تهران قبول نمیشم آیا برای پرستاری ارتش با تراز8400شانس دارم؟


شیمی کاربردی و محض با احترام رشته هایی واسه تلف کردن عمر هستن مگر قصد مهاجرت داشته باشین در غیر این صورت همون پرستاری بیارین برین بهتره بعد پرستاری با این رتبه زیر گروه راحت میارین شهر های اطراف رو بزنین بعد پرستاری خیلی فرق نمیکنه مدرکش از کجا باشه توی استخدامی هم میگن فقط نمره مهمه

----------


## ion

سلام؛ به نظرم همون رشته های پیراپزشکی بهترین گزینن و میتونین بعد از کارشناسی نگاهی به دانشگاه های تهران داشته باشین. وگرنه آینده اتون رو به خاطر علاقه به تحصیل توی یه شهر خاص به خطر نندازین.

----------


## _POORYA_

*اگر هدفت مهاجرته که خیلی هم انتخاب خوبیه اما اگر فقط بخاطر تهران بودنش میخوای ؛ داری بد اشتباهی میکنی*

----------


## fateme12

به نظرتون مهاجرت برای یه دختر کارسخت و غیر ممکنیه؟ جندتااز پسرای فامیل این کاروکردن ولی بیشترشون بعد ازدواج رفتن،من اگه بخوام این کارو بکنم به عنوان یه دختر فکرمیکنین از پسش بربیام؟ البته از نظر مالی نمیتونم به خانوادم فشار بیارم هزینش زیاد میشه؟ اگه تو دانشگاه خوب درس بخونم و معدلم بالا باشه کمکی بهم نمیکنه؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

حتی اگر هدفت مهاجرت هم باشه بنظرم با پرستاری آینده ی مهاجرتی بهتری خواهید داشت
اما اگرم قصد مهاجرت نداری اشتباه بزرگیه بخاطر 4 سال زندگی تو یک شهر دیگه و رفتن به دانشگاه اونجا،بخوای رشته و شغلی که قراره یک عمر باهاش زندگی کنی رو تغییر بدی
و اینم بگم شما چه پرستاری زابل بخونی چه تهران،دراینده اهمیتی نداره که تو کدوم دانشگاه پرستاری خوندی
همش رشته نسبت به شهر و دانشگاه اولویت داره
شهر و دانشگاه مال 4 ساله
رشته مال یک عمر

----------


## _POORYA_

> به نظرتون مهاجرت برای یه دختر کارسخت و غیر ممکنیه؟ جندتااز پسرای فامیل این کاروکردن ولی بیشترشون بعد ازدواج رفتن،من اگه بخوام این کارو بکنم به عنوان یه دختر فکرمیکنین از پسش بربیام؟ البته از نظر مالی نمیتونم به خانوادم فشار بیارم هزینش زیاد میشه؟ اگه تو دانشگاه خوب درس بخونم و معدلم بالا باشه کمکی بهم نمیکنه؟


*نه اصلا‌؛‌ چرا معدلت بالای ۱۶ باشه زبانت هم خوب باشه(ایلتس ۷) میتونی پذیرش فول فاند هم بگیری اما همین هم ی چیزی حدود ۱۰۰ تومن میشه که میتونی تو دوران دانشجوییت بخشیشو دربیاری*

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme12


سلام من در زیرگروه 1شدم10700 در زیرگروه2شدم8900(توی منطقه دو) و دخترهستم پیراهای شهرخودمو میارم اما خیلی دلم میخواد از شهر خودم(کرمان) برم و توی تهران درس بخونم به نظرتون اگه شیمی محض و کاربردی رو توی یکی از دانشگاههای تهران مثه خواجه نصیر بخونم ارزش داره؟ و سوال دیگه اینه که چون پیراهای تهران قبول نمیشم آیا برای پرستاری ارتش با تراز8400شانس دارم؟


بنظرم شما الان خیلی گبج و سردرگم هستید
اینو از انتخاب هاتون دارم میگم
اصلا نمیدونید میخواید توی زندگیتون چه جهتی رو انتخاب کنید
دارید از شیمی محض و کاربری و مهاجرت حرف میزنید و بعد در کنارش از شانس قبولی واسه پرستاری ارتش حرف میزنید که به کل مسیرش متفاوته 
بله هستن دوستانی که با رشته های علوم پایه مهاجرت میکنن ولی این نیاز به یک برنامه بلندمدت و عزم 100 درصدی برای مهاجرت داره
توی تاپیک قبلی هم گفتم اگر شما خواهر من بودید من به شما فرهنگیان رو پیشنهاد میکردم
اگر علاقه ندارید هم برید سمت پرستاری که در اینده شانس مهاجرت هم داره و بازارکارش برای توی ایران موندن به نسبت خوبه
رشته شیمی واسه شرایط شما بنظرم مناسب نیست*

----------


## miss_shadow

اگه خارج از کشور بودین شما هر رشته ای میرفتی اطمینان داشتی که کار  مناسب  و امکان پیشرفت واسش هست ولی متاسفانه تو کشور ما اولویت با امنیت شغلیه ,مثلا مریم میرزاخانی ایران میموند تهش میشد دبیر خصوصی ریاضی!برای بقیه رشته های نظری هم وضع همینه متاسفانه یا باید سرمایه اولیه خوبی داشت برای کارای بزرگ یا حداقل 8 سالی باید بخونین برای رسیدن به هیئت علمی و این موارد.پیرا و فرهنگیان  بزنین به نفعتونه.

----------


## Saeed79

*شیمی محض ... این رشته ها فقط اسم دارن
واسه اسم یه رشته نرید سمتش*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme12


سلام من در زیرگروه 1شدم10700 در زیرگروه2شدم8900(توی منطقه دو) و دخترهستم پیراهای شهرخودمو میارم اما خیلی دلم میخواد از شهر خودم(کرمان) برم و توی تهران درس بخونم به نظرتون اگه شیمی محض و کاربردی رو توی یکی از دانشگاههای تهران مثه خواجه نصیر بخونم ارزش داره؟ و سوال دیگه اینه که چون پیراهای تهران قبول نمیشم آیا برای پرستاری ارتش با تراز8400شانس دارم؟


سلام ، یکی از طرفداران پربا قرص این رشته هستم، ااااماااااااا  ، ارزش خوندن نداره واقعیت ، بعد کنکور بشدت پیگیر بودم حتی دم دانشگاه ها هم رفتم . خود رفتن و اپلای مشکله ، فارغ التحصیلی با این رشته در ایران هزار مشکل. 

مملکت در وضعی نیست ، یقین بدون تا 20 سال اینده که بتونه علوم پایه رو محور و پیشران علم قرار بده ، فعلا همین شغل های خدماتی اینده کمی روشن از تیره دارن ، 

کلهم در یک کلمه اگر راهنمایی بکنم برا انتخاب رشتتت در کشوری مث ایران ، ببین کدوم دیلیوری و نون رو داخل دهن مردم میزاره برو، نه اونی که نون رو میسازه یا اجاق نون رو. 

مملکت براش مهم نیس که شما دکتری راکتور هسته ای گرفتی و میتونی ایزوتوپی بسازی که سرطان رو به تعلیق در میاره، براش این مهمه که یا شما تاجری و اینو 1 میگیری و براش 100 میفروشی 
یا اینکه پزشکی و این ایزوتوپ خارجی رو مصرف میکنی برا مریض 
مریض هم صداش درنیاد ، مملکت هم روال خودشو بره ، والسلام.*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط miss_shadow


اگه خارج از کشور بودین شما هر رشته ای میرفتی اطمینان داشتی که کار  مناسب  و امکان پیشرفت واسش هست ولی متاسفانه تو کشور ما اولویت با امنیت شغلیه ,مثلا مریم میرزاخانی ایران میموند تهش میشد دبیر خصوصی ریاضی!برای بقیه رشته های نظری هم وضع همینه متاسفانه یا باید سرمایه اولیه خوبی داشت برای کارای بزرگ یا حداقل 8 سالی باید بخونین برای رسیدن به هیئت علمی و این موارد.پیرا و فرهنگیان  بزنین به نفعتونه.



سلام ، وزارت بهداشت رو ندانم ، اما وزارت علوم شرط قبولی برای هیت علمی جدیدا طرح کرده که باس طرف بره مدرک از کشور خارجی و دانشگاه معتبر بگیره ، همچنین نمراتش هم معقول باشه . 
منظورش از معقول همون a , این مایه هاس . 

هیت علمی شدن کشککی نیس همه دکتری گرفتن دم کوچه بازار .*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376




بنظرم شما الان خیلی گبج و سردرگم هستید
اینو از انتخاب هاتون دارم میگم
اصلا نمیدونید میخواید توی زندگیتون چه جهتی رو انتخاب کنید
دارید از شیمی محض و کاربری و مهاجرت حرف میزنید و بعد در کنارش از شانس قبولی واسه پرستاری ارتش حرف میزنید که به کل مسیرش متفاوته 
بله هستن دوستانی که با رشته های علوم پایه مهاجرت میکنن ولی این نیاز به یک برنامه بلندمدت و عزم 100 درصدی برای مهاجرت داره
توی تاپیک قبلی هم گفتم اگر شما خواهر من بودید من به شما فرهنگیان رو پیشنهاد میکردم
اگر علاقه ندارید هم برید سمت پرستاری که در اینده شانس مهاجرت هم داره و بازارکارش برای توی ایران موندن به نسبت خوبه
رشته شیمی واسه شرایط شما بنظرم مناسب نیست




حرف این مرد مومن و خاکی رو گوش کنین ، نبود الان من زده بودم یه جا که بعد 4 سال به ادم و دانشگاه فوش میدادم .*

----------


## arshaa

شیمی خیلی رشته سختیه
دانشگاه های تهران به جز تهران یکم پیچیدگی هاشون زیاده
اپلای و مهاجرت فرایندی هزینه بر و خیلی دشواره

----------


## miss_shadow

> *
> 
> 
> سلام ، وزارت بهداشت رو ندانم ، اما وزارت علوم شرط قبولی برای هیت علمی جدیدا طرح کرده که باس طرف بره مدرک از کشور خارجی و دانشگاه معتبر بگیره ، همچنین نمراتش هم معقول باشه . 
> منظورش از معقول همون a , این مایه هاس . 
> 
> هیت علمی شدن کشککی نیس همه دکتری گرفتن دم کوچه بازار .*



دارم حالت خوشبینانه شو میگم که بدونه تهش چیه!

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط miss_shadow


دارم حالت خوشبینانه شو میگم که بدونه تهش چیه!


اره اوضاع خیلی خیته، 

برام الان جالبه که بعد یه مدت 3 رشته هم به حد کافی فارغ التحصیل داشتن کدوم شغل پر درامد ترین خواهد بود؟*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


شیمی خیلی رشته سختیه
دانشگاه های تهران به جز تهران یکم پیچیدگی هاشون زیاده
اپلای و مهاجرت فرایندی هزینه بر و خیلی دشواره


اره دیقا
یکی از مهندسان شیمی ، ارشد و رتبه 8 المپیاد  

داشت بهم میشمرد تقریبا 800 الی 600 میلیون هزینه داره ، و برای کشوری مث انگلیس یا امریکا و کانادا بیشتر از این . 

البته ایشون راهنماییش به این صورت بود که تمکن مالی رو برای کشوری مث نروژ و هلند اوکی کنی و دانشجوی دکتری باشی اونجا و ضمن تحصیل حقوق تحقیق و ریسرج بگیری.

ببینید دوستان سختی هاش اونقدر زیاده که ایشون ولش کرده و چسبیده به شرکت تصفیه فاضلاب، 5 تومن میدن بهش و بیمه هم نمیدن.

برای ویزا کم کم باس در همین روال برید ارمنستان یا ترکیه ( من بر اساس شرایط خودم این کشورا رو گفتم) بعد 14 روز قرنطینه باشید، بعد ویزا بگیرید . میدونم کرونای الان اینطوری شده ، ولی شما برای زمان خودتون بهانه های متفاوت رو در نظر بگیرین

بعد اون کشوری هم که رفتین ، در ایده ال ترین حالت کشوری مث اسپانیا که نژاد پرستی کم باشه توش! باز به خاطر مسلمان بودن و ایرانی بودن چه از لحاظ دولتی چه مردم تحت فشارید. 

دوری از خانواده و...

مثلا رفتین فرانسه ، انگلیس ، نروژ ، فلاند ، کانادا ، امریکا ، استرالیا  قطعا در نظر بگیرین که شما رو یه کله مشکی میبینن و کمترین اهمیت رو دارین در شرایط هایی.

*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> اره اوضاع خیلی خیته، 
> 
> برام الان جالبه که بعد یه مدت 3 رشته هم به حد کافی فارغ التحصیل داشتن کدوم شغل پر درامد ترین خواهد بود؟*


*اصلا دیگه اون موقع درس خواندن به کم ترین ارزش در کشور تبدیل میشه (همونطور که الان تا حد زیادی تبدیل شده) ولی تا وقتی که ظرفیت سه رشته تاپ محدود هستش همچنان رقابت هم براشون هست حتی اگه بازار کاری هم نداشته باشن.*

----------


## CrdTr-

> سلام من در زیرگروه 1شدم10700 در زیرگروه2شدم8900(توی منطقه دو) و دخترهستم پیراهای شهرخودمو میارم اما خیلی دلم میخواد از شهر خودم(کرمان) برم و توی تهران درس بخونم به نظرتون اگه شیمی محض و کاربردی رو توی یکی از دانشگاههای تهران مثه خواجه نصیر بخونم ارزش داره؟ و سوال دیگه اینه که چون پیراهای تهران قبول نمیشم آیا برای پرستاری ارتش با تراز8400شانس دارم؟


برو هر جایی که علاقه داری. توی هر رشته آدمایی هستن که موفق شدن یا شکست خوردن. اگه با شک و دو دلی یه راه رو انتخاب کنی تهش شکسته ولی اگه واقعا علاقته برو سمتش و واسه رسیدن به جایگاه های بالای اون رشته تلاش کن. حرف ما نباید توی انتخاب آیندت تاثیر منفی بذاره. علاقه علاقه علاقه.

----------

